
Facebook reverses on paid influencers after Bloomberg memes - tareqak
https://apnews.com/86f306176a5e1043d2f825483e75f70d
======
hurricanetc
Sponsored content should be labeled as such and it should include who paid for
it and how much they paid.

This is absurd. Wild Wild West in the “free world.”

~~~
akhilcacharya
In this circumstance, it was. It was just so surreal people thought it was a
joke!

